# SILHOUETTE DECOYS VS. FULL SIZE



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Can anyone give me any info on there opinion on silhouetee decoys or the full body style for field hunting. Do the silhouettes work just as well for the money?  :sniper:


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I would say that full bodies would work better then silhouets, just because they are three dimensional, and the birds can see them from any direction. That being said, silhouets work well to fill in a spread, they work well in a situation where you need to carry decs in (more for less weight), and you can get more for your buck. I would be hessitent to just use silhouets. Adding them to a doz or 2 of shells or full bodies at the right time would work great.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

:withstupid: but texas rags work just as well


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

texan68 said:


> :withstupid: but texas rags work just as well


 :withstupid: Ummm......yeahhhhh....ok :withstupid:


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

so does that mean you don't believe me or you agree with me???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Rags are not as effective as many decoys on the market.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

you gotta think like a goose/duck flying at 60 -100 yards away from a spread. you got monocular vision, you're flying at what 15-25mph. The only thing you're gonna be seeing is blobs of color. Once they get within 40 yards and can see what they're landing into, they should be dead.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

good point, but do we all know how well the birds vision really is at certain distances?


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with the rag's debate, a pain in the *** to set up and are the they that effective in attracting birds financially verses buying some cheaper shell decoy's?


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

As for what's best, I think there is alot of debate as to movement with motion bases and flags, flocked heads or no flocked heads, full bodies or other decoys. With my little bit of experience, I've seen geese or ducks that want to work a field and the conditions are right, they come right in. I've also seen fields with what appears to be the best spread, and they will work to 75 yrds and keep flairing. I think birds can see a lot better than what we give them credit for. But I also believe an experienced hunter who uses the equipment he has to its potential (rags, full bodies, silohets and scouting) can be very efficiant in taking birds. My 2 cents


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

Level3 said:


> As for what's best, I think there is alot of debate as to movement with motion bases and flags, flocked heads or no flocked heads, full bodies or other decoys. With my little bit of experience, I've seen geese or ducks that want to work a field and the conditions are right, they come right in. I've also seen fields with what appears to be the best spread, and they will work to 75 yrds and keep flairing. I think birds can see a lot better than what we give them credit for. But I also believe an experienced hunter who uses the equipment he has to its potential (rags, full bodies, silohets and scouting) can be very efficiant in taking birds. My 2 cents


 :thumb:


----------

